# Comment aurait-il pu savoir ?



## cc13330

Bonjour!
Je dois fournir une traduction de la phrase suivante du français vers l'italien.
Le contexte est le suivant : le personnage ignore l'origine d'une caisse qui lui a été distribuée et qui s'avère provenir de Chine.
Je me suis demandée si ma traduction italienne était correcte. Je suis de langue maternelle anglaise, donc toute aide est très appréciée!

FR: Comment aurait-il pu savoir ?

Savoir que l’entrepôt qu’il imaginait était celui d’une usine située au centre de la Chine et que les ouvriers de tout âge qu’on y exploitait confectionnaient le textile nuit et jour sous toutes ses formes.

IT:
Come avrebbe potuto saperlo?

Sapere che il magazzino che immaginava era quello di una fabbrica situata nella Cina centrale e che operai di ogni età venivano sfruttati per fabbricare giorno e notte tutti i tipo di tessile.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,



cc13330 said:


> Come avrebbe potuto saperlo?
> 
> Sapere che il magazzino che immaginava era quello di una fabbrica situata nella Cina centrale e che operai di ogni età venivano (lì) sfruttati per fabbricare (confezionare) giorno e notte (notte e giorno)  tutti i tipo di tessile (ogni tipo di tessuto).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
Je pense qu'on peut utiliser tous les deux en italien: _giorno e notte _et_ notte e giorno_.  

Giorno e notte > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro


----------



## cc13330

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,


Ciao, grazie mille per la risposta! Quindi serve l'indicativo invece del congiuntivo? Grazie ancora, modifico la mia traduzione


----------



## alfaalfa

cc13330 said:


> Quindi serve l'indicativo invece del congiuntivo? Grazie ancora, modifico la mia traduzione


----------



## cc13330

alfaalfa said:


>


scusa, ho chiesto perche' qualcuno aveva proposto "che immaginava fosse..." e "venissero sfruttati" e quindi non ero sicura


----------



## elroy

cc13330 said:


> au centre de la Chine





cc13330 said:


> nella Cina centrale


 nel centro della Cina 


cc13330 said:


> et que les ouvriers de tout âge qu’on y exploitait confectionnaient





cc13330 said:


> e che operai di ogni età venivano sfruttati per fabbricare


 e che gli operai di ogni età che venivano lì sfruttati fabbricavano/confezionavano


----------

